# Scarlett & Boomer Wartching for Squirrels



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Watching for squirrels on a rainy day......


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

*Scarlett & Boomer Trees 2 Squirrels*

These 2 squirrels continue to "aggravate" S&B. One of the squirrels missed a limb today and nearly hit the ground; S&B were there waiting for him!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

my V's have the exact same TORMENTORS" Where ever we go... out the back door there is the "Nasty Tree Squirrel" it' (because I do not know if it' is a he or a she) chirps at the dogs as they sit peacefully on the porch, munching a bone... or waiting for the neighbor to appear in his yard and give them a cookie over the fence.

In the front yard, it is the "TEMPTRESS", which runs along the power line up and down the street, and teases the dogs each in their own degradation... Pearl Barks and howels... Zeke runs under the power line attempting to jump up to the sky and capture the pest!!

At the park, the dogs see the "Buggers" on the grass, and by the time they reach them at lightning speed... the Squirrel is high in the tree branches... and try as they might, the dog cannot manage that vertical leap to the lowest branch in pursuit!!!

Dang Squirrels!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I feed the squirrels, for the dogs entertainment. They love pointing them, and chasing them up the tree.
They only catch 1, or 2 of them a year. 
It's the price they pay for free food.


----------

